#ubuntu-us-co 2011-06-19
<Azurus> Hey all
#ubuntu-us-co 2012-06-12
<FunnyLookinHat> .
<FunnyLookinHat> joey, saw your popularity on reddit ;)
<joey> FunnyLookinHat: heh
<joey> FunnyLookinHat: the poster confused Colorado with Michigan for some reason
<FunnyLookinHat> haha
<FunnyLookinHat> yeah.
<FunnyLookinHat> wow.
<FunnyLookinHat> Sucks to be greece.
#ubuntu-us-co 2014-06-11
<joey> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/27uxfb/why_did_you_choose_ubuntu_over_other_distros/
#ubuntu-us-co 2014-06-12
<garheade> Morning everyone. Just wanted to drop a quick not here about an event comming up later this summer.
<garheade> http://www.sofree.us/?p=112227
<garheade> I'll send a link out to the CoLo mailing list as well.
#ubuntu-us-co 2015-06-13
<Inspiron_1520> Is this an active group?
#ubuntu-us-co 2015-06-14
<theScaryDoor> Does anyone know of a good channel for ubuntu installation questions?  re: UEFI, RAID, GRUB2, etc.
<theScaryDoor> I think I almost got ubuntu server to load.  I can boot from the hard drive I installed grub to, however it gets to a grub rescue prompt.
